# Best Looking Plated



## bbqgoddess (Jul 20, 2008)

Let the voting begin!


----------



## abelman (Jul 20, 2008)

I didn't partcipate and I am a pepperhead, so if my vote counts, I'm going with White Cloud...I really need to try these:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...hlight=abelman


----------



## nick (Jul 20, 2008)

*Well.... this is really unbevievable. ALL of the fatties look great. And there are 10 or so that REALLY caught my eye, incuding your Bodacious Fattie, Goddess. It's just unfair to pick just one because they all are soooooo good. But in the end, I think I have to give it to LOWnSLOW on creativity alone! LOWnSLOW, your fattie idea was "off da chain"   LOL!  *
*I vote for LOWnSLOW...........I wonder if it tastes any good? (lol)*


----------



## nick (Jul 20, 2008)

*Haloman for "Best Plated"*


----------



## williamzanzinger (Jul 20, 2008)

! vote for the goddess and her "bodacious fattie" Looking fine.


----------



## erain (Jul 20, 2008)

i got to give Haloman my vote in this category, just the effort with the props on the plate. looks like out of a recipie book!!!!great job Haloman!!!!


----------



## grothe (Jul 20, 2008)

Gotta go with Haloman too. I've never made a plate look that good.
Don't think I've ever made anything worthy of that kinda presentation!!!


----------



## dennisdocb (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree haloman gets mine and ditto


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 20, 2008)

I had to pick two, again, that ended up in a tie. In no particular order my votes are for:

PorBuffzza by Mr. Porky. Nothing better than a juicy slice of fatty amongst other bbq sides that just make ya wanna eat the entire plate!

And of course, the meatball fatty by haloman. Really nice presentation, who can resist that beautiful creation on top of spaghetti, surrounded by mushroom caps??


----------



## vince (Jul 21, 2008)

Haloman fattie gets my vote


----------



## ronp (Jul 21, 2008)

Changed my mind on this one a few times. I think Erain's thoughtfulness should get it.

Low N Slow is second.

But there were many that deserve a Bravo!!


----------



## supervman (Jul 21, 2008)

I've got to say Erain  
He made a bunch of creative fattys and then made a special presentation of each one. Fishing Lures, Rosemary, Flowers, Scale other stuff.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 21, 2008)

Sorry I can't pick just one they all looked great!!!!!!!


----------



## richtee (Jul 21, 2008)

Seboke's looked real good  the balance of meat to stuffing and the synergy of it all...  NICE!

If there's a second allowed-  BBQG's plated...


----------



## pacnwsteve (Jul 21, 2008)

Meatball fatty by haloman gets my vote.  I would like to see something like that served family style in a restaurant.  All were truly great, but that left me most impressed.


----------



## smokenmyeyes (Jul 21, 2008)

well I had busy day today & didnt get to post my pics today I did get my final pics posted yester day though. oh well my vote for best plated is holaman 
*Italian Meatball Fattie* I had fun making a new fatty & my family enjoyed it I sure everyone had fun too.


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 21, 2008)

Buck Wheezer and Erain took the cake for me with 6 EACH all plated with props that fit the ingredients!    





 Can I say 'tie'?


----------



## wutang (Jul 21, 2008)

Cincinnati Style cheese coney by BuckWheezer


----------



## the_selling_blues_man (Jul 21, 2008)

haloman gets my vote!


----------



## camocook (Jul 21, 2008)

The meatball looked very good.A lot of close seconds. MEATBALL gets my vote.


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 21, 2008)

It was tuff.  I go w/ Eraine.  Grothe, Weezer, lownslow, Will Z, Haolman, BBQG hate to leave someone out did an incredible job.  Way to go everyone.


----------



## teeotee (Jul 21, 2008)

For presentation has to be HaloMan. That plate looks awesome. Very, very closely follwed by , MrPorky, Icruzen, Will Z, Erain, BBQ Goddess, dammit ..... everyone .......... this is like having a restaurant full of your fav foods and only being able to have one thing


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 21, 2008)

Everyone did such a great job, well thought out and very creative!
I have to say I have a tie too. 
Buck & Erain with their plates and all the props!!
Wonderful!


----------



## capt dan (Jul 21, 2008)

I agree, very tough decision, I think Holoman has the best plated presentation.


----------



## buck wheezer (Jul 21, 2008)

Best looking plated: BBQGoddess's Bodacious Fatty


----------



## seboke (Jul 21, 2008)

Gotta go with erain's Holiday Stuffed Turkey fatty


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 21, 2008)

Holoman's presentation!


----------



## mr porky (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm goin with CAMOCOOK's.  Que, JD and peppers.  Nice and simple


----------



## caprid (Jul 22, 2008)

Hands down. For me anyway, 
BBQGoddess's Bodacious Fattie.
That fattie could win any category
Definetley something I'd want to try!


----------

